# I wouldnt bother getting the extended battery



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

It doesn't add much more life. I use a TON of data! Like 13 to 15gigs a month. I think I gained MAYBE 45min of usage. Not worth the 35 to 45 bucks IMO.


----------



## biglipps66 (Dec 28, 2011)

I got mine for 25 bucks and routinely get over 2 days usage on 3g, talk and text.
To each their own. When I spent the money to get the phone I didnt think the extra $25 was worth closing my wallet for.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

$25 was a great price. i use a lot of data too but luckily i have a phone charger.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Sadly, I have to agree with this. I am not experiencing any radical changes in battery life but I guess that's to be expected when the extended is only 350 mah bigger. I would have bought a second battery anyways so I guess its whatever but personal opinion is its not all that great.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

Not only does it add a little bit of extra juice...I think it makes the phone feel better in the hand. Maybe its just me.


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

Its really only worth it at the 25$ price

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jpricesd said:


> Not only does it add a little bit of extra juice...I think it makes the phone feel better in the hand. Maybe its just me.


Yup agreed. It adds a bit extra (would have got a 2nd battery anyways) and it makes the phone feel better IMO. For me it was worth $25.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

jpricesd said:


> Not only does it add a little bit of extra juice...I think it makes the phone feel better in the hand. Maybe its just me.


It does feel better. I'll give it that. Though only size wise. Gets a bit heavy for my taste. 
Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Capt.D (Jun 7, 2011)

They wanted 50 at the store so I passed...I wonder if I can grab it for 25 off the web site?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> They wanted 50 at the store so I passed...I wonder if I can grab it for 25 off the web site?


the store should price match the website.


----------



## Black00StangGT (Jan 5, 2012)

Definitely worth the $25 I spent for it, but wouldn't pay any more than that for it.


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

I think it definitely helps more than the op says. I would say closer to an 1 1/2-2 hr. Plus I think the phone feerls better in the hand

Sent from my GalaxyNexus


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

jpricesd said:


> Not only does it add a little bit of extra juice...I think it makes the phone feel better in the hand. Maybe its just me.


Gonna have to go with this. The phone feels much easier to handle. Also, as noted, toggle 3g off when not needed. Definitely worth the half off deal!! (I wouldn't have spent $50 for it, though.)


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

nhat said:


> got a gym membership?


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/tact

You should read it over.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I love the weight and it feels solid with extended battery. The standard battery feels too light

Sent from my GalaxyNexus


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

kinda wish they had made the extended battery the stock battery and the stock battery a bit bulkier...(this coming from someone who had a thunderbolt with an extended battery lololol)


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> I think it definitely helps more than the op says. I would say closer to an 1 1/2-2 hr. Plus I think the phone feerls better in the hand
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus


Well it's going to change user to user. If you're using the phone a lot more, or have the screen on longer, of course it's going to last less. Time a battery lasts is subjective.


----------



## Marhey (Jun 30, 2011)

iphone_quiter said:


> It doesn't add much more life. I use a TON of data! Like 13 to 15gigs a month. I think I gained MAYBE 45min of usage. Not worth the 35 to 45 bucks IMO.


My apologies in advance for the thread hi-jack. Do you seriously use 13-15Gb/mo? Holy blueberry pancakes batman! How the hell hasn't Verizon shut you down? When I worked there (granted, I left over 3 years ago), they used to call anyone who went over 5Gb two months in a row or 10Gb one month to find out what they were using so much data for.

Back to the topic, I bought it for $25 because I figure I spend more than that in one week for lunch so why not. If it had required a much larger back then I wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

+1 specially for the whole blue berry pancakes thing .. .but let's be honest this phone does take a lot of data but a lot of us run really fast Wi-Fi's as well so we don't use much data plan.

I'll say I have gotten decent battery life with stock battery and to expensive for just 2hrs more

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> kinda wish they had made the extended battery the stock battery and the stock battery a bit bulkier...(this coming from someone who had a thunderbolt with an extended battery lololol)


i agree. the "extended" battery should have been the stock battery.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

nhat said:


> i know what it means and i don't really care if i offended you in some way. a stock galaxy nexus weighs 146g, with the extended battery it weighs 151g. so when you say it's too heavy, i'm going to make a joke of it.
> 
> this coming from a guy with house as his avatar.
> 
> i agree. the "extended" battery should have been the stock battery.


It all comes down to personal preference. It is my opinion that it is too heavy. The point of posting that was so you would hopefully realize that there is no need for negativity on the forums. Good day.


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

I needed a back up battery so it worked for me. Plus got mine for 25 from the store. Stock battery 6-8 hours and extended battery 8-10 hours.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I prefer the stock battery cuz it shaves a millimeter or so and feels better in my hand & a tad lighter.... all personal preference


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I didn't get the extended because I was skeptical of how people say it felt better, and to me, the phone looks perfect with the little curve, and would have looked weird with that curve being convex instead of concave. Plus I feel I can hold it better due to that concavity, because my finger rests in it.


----------



## icedmayhem (Jul 9, 2011)

I got the extended battery for the extra juice I get out of it. Using the s curve case with kickstand it still fits perfectly like a glove. Using it naked I would not know. But the battery is one sale till march 31 half off as all 4g batteries are from verizon. At final ringup , it will auto discount it, just fyi

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> I think it definitely helps more than the op says. I would say closer to an 1 1/2-2 hr. Plus I think the phone feerls better in the hand
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus


like I said im on my phone a ton! If I wasn't sure it would last a day more but it doesn't. I do agree with the extra weight. It does feel better and less breakable LOL!

Yes I do use that much. Last month was 14.3 gbs. I'm grandfathered into unlimited WOOT!!


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> It all comes down to personal preference. It is my opinion that it is too heavy. The point of posting that was so you would hopefully realize that there is no need for negativity on the forums. Good day.


Hit the gym

You act like it's the size of the tbolt extended battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

I love the extended battery. With my kernel/rom/usage combination, I get an extra 2 hours or so. It also makes the phone feel WAY nicer in the hand. Which alone makes it worth it to me.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Marhey said:


> My apologies in advance for the thread hi-jack. Do you seriously use 13-15Gb/mo? Holy blueberry pancakes batman! How the hell hasn't Verizon shut you down? When I worked there (granted, I left over 3 years ago), they used to call anyone who went over 5Gb two months in a row or 10Gb one month to find out what they were using so much data for.
> 
> Back to the topic, I bought it for $25 because I figure I spend more than that in one week for lunch so why not. If it had required a much larger back then I wouldn't have bought it.


I use about 15 gb a month as well. LTE is faster than top tier mediacom. Plus, without USB mass storage, it's how I download my roms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## HIcycles (Dec 25, 2011)

iphone_quiter said:


> It doesn't add much more life. I use a TON of data! Like 13 to 15gigs a month. I think I gained MAYBE 45min of usage. Not worth the 35 to 45 bucks IMO.


What are you downloading? With my podcast streaming, occasional youtubing, facebooking, app restoring, etc..., at most i use 5.


----------



## Shooshi (Dec 31, 2011)

AC adapter + Galaxy Nexus LTE + HDMI out + Netflix = Thank god for unlimited data plan


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Shooshi said:


> AC adapter + Galaxy Nexus LTE + HDMI out + Netflix = Thank god for unlimited data plan


Werd!


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Marhey said:


> My apologies in advance for the thread hi-jack. Do you seriously use 13-15Gb/mo? Holy blueberry pancakes batman! How the hell hasn't Verizon shut you down? When I worked there (granted, I left over 3 years ago), they used to call anyone who went over 5Gb two months in a row or 10Gb one month to find out what they were using so much data for.
> 
> Back to the topic, I bought it for $25 because I figure I spend more than that in one week for lunch so why not. If it had required a much larger back then I wouldn't have bought it.


How can they shut you down if your paying for full unlimited? Lol

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------

